# Gate for backyard



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently installed a chain link fence around my back yard. I know, I know, I should be ashamed. But I didn't want a fence at all, my wife did. Also, I live in cold snowy, cold rainy, hot rainy, dry only in July southeast Wisconsin, so weather and maintenance pushed a wood fence out of my consideration.

Buuuut, since I want to be cool, I am making a cedar (paint or stain undecided, but I am leaning towards white paint) and copper trellis combo to connect the rear corner of the garage to the chain link fence. This is going on the left side of the house because the right side has a severe hill and we just put a small chain link gate there.

The right edge of this unit will be at the rear corner of the garage and the left edge will be covering the last fence post. This is very visible from the street, the neighbor to the left has a large side yard. 

I plan on mortise and tenon for the gates, but probably only half laps for the trellis frames. 

These are 48" high * 42" wide gates, the span for the entire unit including trellises will be about 11 feet.

Please post any design or construction comments/tips. I will admit the designs with the compound curves on the top are scary. Pretty, but scary to think about making that M&T joint fit. 

Thanks!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

This is where the aforementioned project will go.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why should you (or anybody) be ashamed of installing a chain link fence around their backyar?

I think your proposed gate is great looking.

However, I also think it will be completely out of place. I would just continue with the chain link and make the gate from chain link.

George


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I do agree that there is nothing to be ashamed of a chain link fence. We each have our own taste in many things, which is good, that is one thing that keeps things interesting. I like the gate and think it will look great. One thing I didn't see in the drawings is any way to keep the gates from sagging as they surely will over time if that isn't addressed. JMHO


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The shame was more of a joke, this being a woodworking forum and all....:thumbsup:

jiju, I am not sure about the gates sagging. I didn't want to make the typical z-frame style.

Will the M&T joints at the corners help to prevent sagging? Or maybe make the non hinged parts of the gates from 2*4 boards instead of 2*6?

Thanks


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

This project is on. I picked up a bunch of nice red cedar this week and I will be starting tomorrow.

This is the final design, approved by wife.

I have a question on the mortise and tenon joints. I read somewhere that a tenon over 3" wide should be split into two. Do you agree with this?

The stiles are 5.25" wide. The bottom rails are 7.25" tall. Should I go with one big 5.25" wide tenon or two 2" wide tenons?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Gates sag . 
Thats a fact of life , and a brace has to be built into them .

You don't have to have a 'Z' gate but it is best if there is a triangle in there somewhere. 
The third side of that triangle need not be straight , it can be curved , and incorporated into the artistic design .

Just a thought .


----------



## Madts Ohlson (Aug 7, 2011)

In stead of a z brace you could use a stainless steel wire with a small turnbuckle to adjust for any sag. Any small sailboat shop can set you up.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

sanchez said:


> This project is on. I picked up a bunch of nice red cedar this week and I will be starting tomorrow.
> 
> This is the final design, approved by wife.
> 
> ...


 You could use draw-bore pegs in the tenons to keep them tight . They will help prevent sagging and can be 'tightened' easily.


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

Another planning question/thought would be whether you will need to open the gate in the winter. I live in MA and lately we have been getting a ton of snow in the winter. I have a fence like this and it is impossible to clear in the winter, at least not without chewing up the frozen lawn with the snow blower, getting really close to the fence with the blower to get all the snow out of the way and putting a lot of stress on the gates, hinges and buried posts.. So besides the path to the gate that means either you have a removable gate or a section of the gate that remains that is also removable or you prop the gate open and leave it open until the snow melts. Forewarned is forearmed....


----------

